# Hi there



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm Jessica. I'm 13 and love cats.
I have two at the moment, Aero and Galaxy.
I also have two chinchilla's, two hamsters and a rat.

Here is aero








He is 4 years old and was rescued from a dumpster as a little kitten at only 4 weeks. We then handraised him from there and kept him. Aero is very licky and always loves cuddles

This is Galaxy








He is about 6 years old and was a stray, he belonged to the whole street and then we got him from there. He is very pushy and loves attention
Both of my cats go outside.

Hope to speak to you soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Jessica! You have beautiful cats, and bless you for rescuing them. I know this is a cat forum, but I'd love to see pictures of your chinchillas.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  , you've got some cute cats there! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute kitties! Enjoy the boards Jessica &


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Of course you can see my chinchilla's
Here's Jack








And Rose









Hope to chat to you lot soon :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Lovely pets you have, Jessica. I've recently come to know and love a chinchilla, so I'm a bit jealous  

Welcome and enjoy the forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're sooooo cute! I don't know anyone who's ever had one as a pet before. Are they cuddly? Are they kind of like guinea pigs??


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Well They can be really cuddly, but since we rescued them from a cardboard box when they were young, well, they aren't tame and don't like cuddles, but they eat everything lol, when i put them for a run in the bathroom, they taste the wall and my slippers. :lol: Doesn't hurt when they bite, its how they taste.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awe what muffins  
Weclome to the forum :kittyturn


----------

